# my '36 robin



## 35cycleplane (Oct 31, 2009)

finally built,killer rider,too. kk


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 31, 2009)

Boy, that is a beauty!


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 31, 2009)

*sweet bike*

That is a very sweet bike.  My goal one day is to have a "tank" bike.  Way to go .


----------



## MartyW (Nov 1, 2009)

Very Nice man that sure is a beauty! 
How does she ride?


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 1, 2009)

*robin*

marty,long time. rides real nice,strolls in fact! how you been? kk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 1, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## MartyW (Nov 1, 2009)

35cycleplane said:


> marty,long time. rides real nice,strolls in fact! how you been? kk





Been good, in a motorcycle crash awhile back, broken back leg and a couple other things but am back riding again.

How you been doin?


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 1, 2009)

marty,divorced the psycho ex,lost the majority of the bike collection,all the comics,lots of stuff,serenity,and soul more or less intact,though. kk:o


----------



## Beep (Nov 2, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 4, 2009)

*Very cool...*

I surely agree that Robin is very cool!  Good work!
-BATM


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 6, 2009)

*faster miles per hour eh!*

'FLAMBASTIC'  with a pencil stand to boot...i'll race ya with my commander for pink slips.....


----------

